# Do you have any pets?



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

OK, here's my house-zoo. At this time, I got four cats (2 male, 2 female) and a bunny:

1) *Tschee-Tschee*
_Tschee-Tschee is a female cat (the word "tschee-tschee" is the noise that is being said in Czech to attract a cat), she is the oldest one (around one year and something. When she was a kitty, she was probably hurt by a human, so she is very nervous and doesn't believe to people much, so she very often likely to be outside the house - we don't see her much. But when she's in the right mood, she is friendly. But still stressed.
She is not a very good hunter, although she scores from time to time, of course._










____________


2) *Lili*
_This is my "perosnal" cat, I've been training her since she came as a small kittie. She's also around one year old. She is very friendly to me but only when she particulary wants...  She born four kittens in May and now she's again pregnant.
She is a very good hunter, she brings often caught mice or birds to show us._





















____________


3) *Cernohned (Black-Brown)*
_This one is a male cat and is allways friendly. He is less than one year old. The name was invented by my 6 yo brother and it means "A black-brown thing". If you check the photos, you'll see that his fuhr is black with small fade to golden brown.
He's the most active hunter of all, last week he caught more than 10 mice, this morning I found a birdie's head on the stairs... Then he was lurking around the garden with the rest of birdie's body in his mouth...  _














____________

4) *Tygrik (Small Tiger)*
_This is a male kittie we kept from those kitties that were born to Lili. He is her son. He is 4 months old and is very playful, cute and friendliest of all. Well, he's still a kid though. He likes to play with all things, to scratch on everything, jumping, running... He already caught some mice. He is a very active kitty._

























____________


5) *Kitties*
_Here I put some pictures of the kitties that were born to Lili in May this year. She probably had them with a local homeless black male cat that we call "The Toilet Brush" because he really looks like it. He is very likely to be seen lurking on our garden. The appearance of the kitties is another sign of that: Two were looking nearly like Lili, two were dark black and looked like him. We donated both of the blacks and one the brown and we kept the Small Tiger for ourseleves.
They were very funny and playful and we all really did enjoy the time they stayed in our house._

































____________


6) *Bunny*
_This is a bunny that my mom got from one of her patients. We discovered he has something with his paw and when we went to the Vet, he told us that it's an opened fracture and he's gonna die soon of blood poisoning. However, it has been some two months since that and nothing happened still, the Bunny is still happily jumping on the garden and eating the grass. 
He's called simply - Bunny.  _














So, that's my pets.  


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## JCS (Aug 16, 2005)

I _had_ 8 cats and 2 dogs but we took 5 to the Humane Society today and two people are coming for the dogs tommorrow, 'cause the place I'm moving to this Thursday doesnt allow pets  . We have to ask the landlord about one though. Hes a few months younger than me and weve had him since he was a kitten, I cant imagine getting rid of him after all this time.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

WTF?! How could be a pet forbidden. I know very well The Simpsons - in one episode they want to sell the Santa's Little Helper and Homer is saying to to telephone: "We'd keep him but we're moving to a state where the dogs are forbidden...". I thought this was a joke..........


----------



## JCS (Aug 16, 2005)

No, theres not whole states that forbid having pets  Its just the guy were renting from that doesnt allow pets. Most places for rent dont allow them anymore


----------



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2005)

My Puppus and my Pudda.... Sabrett and Jack....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

This was my old-timer up until about four months ago (The grey furry one on the right.  ). He lived to be 17, and he had a good life. We'll get another cat soon I recon.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 17, 2005)

My Crimson Rosella called Carrot-Pete -


----------



## Pisis (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool! Is he bale to say something? We had a budgie called Boorleek 15 years ago and he was able to say "Good day", "Boorlie" and "Ya bastard" (in Czech, of course). We taught him the first two words, the "ya bastard" he learnt by himself. He was living in Grendpa's room and allways when he was cleaning up his cage, he flew away and flew around the flat. When my Grandpa was trying to catch him and insert him back, Boorleek didn't want to and was trying to escape him and my Grandpa shouted "ya bastard" at him so he learnt it then.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 17, 2005)

He's not very clear but you can understand what he's saying. He says "Hello" - "Cup of tea" - "What you doin'?" - "Carrot Pete" and "Naughty Boy" plus a whole host of various tunes, he even does part of Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## reddragon (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm owned by a cat named Brandy. Her 15th birthday will start in about one-half hour.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2005)

Did u shape a can of catfood into a cake and apply a candle on top??? 

If not, ur dedication to ur feline is severely lacking, and should be upgraded IMMEDIATLY!!!

Pic is of my second Peach Faced Love Bird.... He passed away last year from a cold... I miss having a bird and envy urs...... Nice pet.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> He's not very clear but you can understand what he's saying. He says "Hello" - "Cup of tea" - "What you doin'?" - "Carrot Pete" and "Naughty Boy" plus a whole host of various tunes, he even does part of Beethoven's 9th.



cool!


----------



## reddragon (Aug 18, 2005)

What is thy bidding, my master?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't see shit, sorry.


----------



## volto71 (Aug 20, 2005)

My kitty...the best hunter ever seen..!! 
her name is Topo (mouse) 'cause she seems a mouse


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

Topo bello!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Ive got a cat, 2 Girbles, 15 fish, and 1 Ball Python.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 5, 2005)

we have 6 cats over here, just dont have pics online atm.
anyway, theire called Max, Miep, whiskey, joshy, lizzy and kitty
(yea i know.. not very original, but itll do


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

My (wifes) Girbles are named Girby, Chili (We had 3 but one died, they are very very old for Girbles). My cat is named Kruemmel, and my snake is named Pandora.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

My dog got in a fight with 4 other dogs this morning and won, suffering only a minor cut to the ear. Go Brodie! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

My snake won a battle with a rat about an hour ago. She had no cuts or scratches on her, and the rat seemed to disappear!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, spooky! 

Heres my dog, Brodie. I dont think ive posted any pics of her before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Pretty dog. I love dogs. Cant wait to get some again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah dogs ae great, theres no animal quite like them. I want to get a Staffordshire Bull Terrier but my parents aint so keen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

I want a Golden Retriever and 2 Huskies.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

I love Golden Retrievers. Terrier's are my favourite dogs though. (But not the stupid rat things that come 2nd at crufts)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

I hate small dogs. They think they are really big dogs.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Thats why I like Jack Russell's. They could have anything twice its size.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 5, 2005)

My cat Lili brought to life a 2nd generation kitties (five fine pieces) just a couple of hours ago! Pics:


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2005)

It's not my pet but I see her everyday 'cos she's my brother's pet. It's a Utonagen called Heidi.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

My cat will never get the chance to have kittens.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 6, 2005)

This is my "pet". He dominated all the rest


----------



## Pisis (Sep 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> My cat will never get the chance to have kittens.



That's not as bad as mine male-cat's ability to "have" kittens...


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Sep 7, 2005)

> This is my "pet". He dominated all the rest



I like children.....of other people


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Those cats look smug.


----------

